# Where to buy a barebook?



## all13d (Apr 3, 2007)

My friend's sister wants a laptop, and is determined to build it herself. However, we (me, my friend, and his sister) are unable to find any distributors of barebooks and laptop components.

Any suggestions on where to get components? I got a barebook from Coboc once, but apparently that has gone the way of the dodo.

Francis


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't think that there is a place in the US yet, but I know in the UK there is a company that will build them, I would assume that they will have components to build it.


----------



## all13d (Apr 3, 2007)

Darn, thanks though.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

A barebook is usually a mainstream notebook where you can specify the CPU, HDD and memory. Even then it's limited to what the motherboard (proprietary in each instance) can take and such things as the heat that can safely be dissipated.

You specify what the spec is, they plug the bits in and ship it.

There are no "generic" laptop motherboards around and apart from a HDD, memory and CPU, each maker has their own proprietary design. Its not like a desktop where you order the bits and assemble it yourself from a variety of places. The ability to customise is very limited to what is available as stock for the specific model.

Similar to this:
http://www.icecat.biz/en/c/barebooks.htm


----------

